# Approved for PR, it took 13 months



## xandersdad1

I just wanted to share a little success to give those waiting some hope. I applied for a PR back in July of 2011. I had to wait and it was long, tedious and stressful. It took time and in the end I was approved. I will add that I applied with my wife as a sponsor. We had been married for 10 years an have two boys together. I am a degree holder and experienced engineer. Even with all of that going for me the approval took 13 months. Don't give up hope if you applied and have been waiting over 6 months; it will take time.


----------



## boonlay77

xandersdad1 said:


> I just wanted to share a little success to give those waiting some hope. I applied for a PR back in July of 2011. I had to wait and it was long, tedious and stressful. It took time and in the end I was approved. I will add that I applied with my wife as a sponsor. We had been married for 10 years an have two boys together. I am a degree holder and experienced engineer. Even with all of that going for me the approval took 13 months. Don't give up hope if you applied and have been waiting over 6 months; it will take time.


Hi Xandersdad1,

Thank you for the sharing.
May I know since when you have been stayed & worked in SG ? 
because now I'm waiting the time to fullfil condition for apply PR. start to work since mid 2010.
so, beside 6 months of pay slips, it is also required to submit 2 tax return documents. 

What is the procedure after you get approval letter from ICA ? Do you still need to wait some months before get blue ID card ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xandersdad1

boonlay77 said:


> Hi Xandersdad1,
> 
> Thank you for the sharing.
> May I know since when you have been stayed & worked in SG ?
> because now I'm waiting the time to fullfil condition for apply PR. start to work since mid 2010.
> so, beside 6 months of pay slips, it is also required to submit 2 tax return documents.
> 
> What is the procedure after you get approval letter from ICA ? Do you still need to wait some months before get blue ID card ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


To be honest, I've been married to a Singaporean for 10 years and we have 2 kids. That was my foot in the door. I applied for my PR before I started working. As for how long it takes after you get approved, once you get a letter you make an appointment. On the day of your appointment you bring in everything that the form says to bring in and pay the fees. You will have your IC number that day and be able to pick up your blue card about a week later. Good luck to you.


----------



## simonsays

boonlay77 said:


> Hi Xandersdad1,
> 
> Thank you for the sharing.
> May I know since when you have been stayed & worked in SG ?
> because now I'm waiting the time to fullfil condition for apply PR. start to work since mid 2010.
> so, beside 6 months of pay slips, it is also required to submit 2 tax return documents.
> 
> What is the procedure after you get approval letter from ICA ? Do you still need to wait some months before get blue ID card ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


the minimum requirement, now, is *3 years of Income Tax returns, *and you should be with the same employer who endorsed your application, when you get approval.

For my info, where are you originally from ?


----------



## boonlay77

ecureilx said:


> the minimum requirement, now, is *3 years of Income Tax returns, *and you should be with the same employer who endorsed your application, when you get approval.
> 
> For my info, where are you originally from ?


Hi Ecureilx,
Thank you, I also notice this 3 years NOS condition more valid beside 6 months salary slip  . As you said, i should be with the same employer during my PR application...but is it okay if I want to move again to other employer e.g : 3rd employer and then i decide to apply PR after that time ?

I am Indonesian-chinese, start work in SG since mid 2010. i have moved to other employer, now it's 2nd employer. i have paid my tax income in 2011 (for assesment 2010), 2012 (for assesment 2011), 2013 (for tax clearance 2012, cause I moved to this 2nd employer). Should I wait until next year (2013) or other following year (2014) to apply ?

FYI : i have tried once for apply PR in feb 2011 and get rejection from ICA on aug 2011 without any written indication in that letter from ICA when I can apply again.
I applied gather with my wife who's hold DP pass in one form. ICA already have record my 1st time failed application. I will try again.


----------



## PRJustApproved

My PR got approved just a little over 6 months. I applied 8 months after I started working in Singapore though I was staying here for 2 years before that on a long term visit pass. Just wanted to share that cause I know how agonising the wait can be.


----------



## simonsays

PRJustApproved said:


> My PR got approved just a little over 6 months. I applied 8 months after I started working in Singapore though I was staying here for 2 years before that on a long term visit pass. Just wanted to share that cause I know how agonising the wait can be.


Long term pass = spouse ?

Applying under dependant scheme has its own merits, vs PTS


----------

